# σπασουάρ = jockstrap



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2009)

Υπάρχει λέξη, που δεν είναι δα και πολύ πρόσφατη κι έχει σήμερα 33.500 γκουγκλεύσεις, η οποία να μη λημματογραφείται στα μείζονα λεξικά; Ναι, τουλάχιστον μία — καθώς αυτό συμβαίνει με το *σπασουάρ*. Η λέξη λείπει και από το ΛΝΕΓ (2006) και από το ΛΚΝ.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jockstrap

Άλλα συνώνυμα στην αγγλική: groin guard, jock, jock strap, strap, supporter, athletic supporter.

Για την ετυμολογία του _σπασουάρ_ λέει ο nickel εδώ ότι προέρχεται «από το γαλλικό _*suspensoir*_», προφανώς με απλολογία (σίγησε η πρώτη συλλαβή κι έπεσε, όπως στην _τετράπεζα_) και τροπή τού _-νσ-_ στο ευκολότερο να προφερθεί από τον Έλληνα _-σ-_, πιθανολογώ και υπό την επίδραση του _σπασ-_ (θέμα αορ. τού _σπάζω_).


----------



## Gutbucket (Mar 27, 2009)

Ναι, κι έχει μερικά κα-τα-πλη-κτι-κά στο abcunderware.com (ΚΑΙ σε συνδυασμό με thongs!)


----------

